# Consulting with Psychic On Marital Problems



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, I know this WIERD, but I'm curious. And this is an intriguing new twist to my current marriage dilemma. Every since my early childhood, I have had times where I get a mental flash of something to be or has happened. It comes to me as almost a quick photo (never movement). Anyway, it isn't often I see these "photos". That was until my marriage started having problems three years ago--before I even knew we had problems. Since then I have had many of these incidents and they have been puzzling me to death. I now believe these unsolved puzzles have been driving much of my frustration and anger. I don't know why; but in an effort to explain what I was experiencing, I went to a psychic a couple of months after my husband moved out. 

When I met with the phychic, I gave her NO information on me or my situation. I told her I was there to get a basic reading. Well, a couple of minutes into the reading, she stopped. She looked at me and said your situation is really bad--your soul mate has moved out of the house. She went into such details it blew me away! To make a long story short, she told me that my "sixth sence" was at work and trying to guide me. In addition, she told me as pieces of the puzzle started being solved, I would start having a sense of peace and calm. This weekend two of those puzzle pieces fit together--just as she told me. I'm blown away again! Although we have some major hurdles ahead of us, I feel more positive tonight than I've felt in years. I just hope that her remaining predictions fall into place now.

I hope I haven't offended anyone with this post. With my education and background, I thought I would have been the last person to consult a phychic too. However, too many unxplained things were going on with my marriage, business, and life in general. Has anyone else consulted a phychic on marital issues or other stuff? I'd love to hear some interesting stories (especially after my weekend)!


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I've never consulted a physcic but I've had some feelings that sometimes come true. I told everyone with absolute certainty the hour my grandfather would die. He was in hospice but I named the date and time and was absolutely right on. Just recently I felt someone new would come in to my life very soon and make me feel a little better and that just happened. Maybe it will actually help my marriage as if I am feeling better I'm healthier in the relationship and if not who knows....I sometimes confuse what I want to happen with some of these other feelings. I got this from my Mom I think, she's always talked about having a feeling about something, and she's always had mostly good feelings about things and she is always right. What she told me in my situation is that it will get better but it may have to get worse first in order for it to be better. She did not know if that meant we'd stay married or not. We are taking a trip this week and she said that trip will have a major affect on the outcome. She has a major disease and before she was diagnosed and went out on leave she told me for some reason she knew she'd continue to work but not at that job. Well it turned out to be a 6 month leave, she finally was diagnosed and she is being treated but her company illegally dismissed her. She was rehired elsewhere but how strange was that? Anyway, I don't consider this really physcic but more intuition that we all have if we know how to read and listen to it.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ok, this is just my thought and i need you to look back at what she said.
in hindsight, can you honestly say that the psychic was 100% right.
i give u the answer "no".
our concious and unconscious mind that link many of the things that psychics say.
i went to one when i was 23, i said the same thing as you. im 36 this year. but she ws 50% right and 50% wrong.
i never went to one again.
but why did i go.
most ppl go to pychics for alternative answers to life.
its because your at a crossroads in your life.
they know why your there. 
your life is in turmoil and u need a fresh way of thinking.
i also went there to see if she could pick up my gift - 
i have auras and have unfortunately seen things, that put me in awful predicaments. yes i have seen misfortunes.
on my sixth sense call it. she did not have a clue .we all have one -
at the end of the tellin, i asked her about my sense and she just told me i had to deal with and cope with it. but in life we have to deal with coping and dealing with all issues . she told me i wouldnt have children until my 30,s.
i did not know until after, but i was already pregnant at the time of the tellin.
i dont say there are not genuine psychics.
but something ws done on a programme once.i.e mythbusters
it involved every birthsign. reasearchers went out on street and asked person there birthsign and took it from the pack. they read it and said how it was linked to them. 
this ws done countless times with countless ppl.
so what was the outcome?
well practically all the ppl could relate to the cards - but guess what one thing , all the cards were the same. they just had different birthsigns on.
i do karma cards. they are not meant to be taken literally, but now and again when im stuck in my direction. i get them out. i.e should i by the car. 
if i dont like the answers i do them again. so what does that tell you.
i do believe in destiny and i have seen afterlife, so i believe in that to.
and i believe your sixth sense. believe it yourself.
i do look at birthsigns as i find them very interesting to see if i get ppls personalities right. 
if you would like me to look at your birthsign i would be happy to do that. all i need is your birthsign.
when i read mine, it really is me and it still to this day helps me know who i am .


----------

